# In praise of the Espro Press



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

I've just bought an Espro press (the medium one) and seized the opportunity to pack it for a weekend away with colleagues where it's normally Nescafé or nothing. It's been a complete success - in the past I've brought an Aeropress which is too fiddly without a proper kitchen and doesn't make coffee quickly enough for three people. I brought some Notes Finca Tamana which I ground just before leaving, and have been using 34g, filling water to the top line and brewing for 4 minutes. The results aren't consistent yet but considering the lack of faff, they're astonishing. It's even reasonably easy to clean.

This is definitely going to be my new work coffee solution.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you think there's much flavour difference to a normal FP?


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm using a much finer grind than I normally would with a FP and the result is much clearer (obviously because of the micro filter) and tastes rather like a less delicate Aeropress, if that makes sense. This mornings attempt (4.5 mins brewing) was really fruity, raspberry and chocolate.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Look forward to reading your comments on this, the more you've used it.

Anyone else used or currently using one of these, please post your findings.

Thanks.


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

I also forgot to bring my pocket scales so I've been estimating all weekend...


----------



## Glasgow Al (Feb 26, 2015)

I have been considering an Espro Press for work as I have been struggling to get a decent cup out of the Clever Dripper. I am a bit put off by the cost of them though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glasgow Al said:


> I have been considering an Espro Press for work as I have been struggling to get a decent cup out of the Clever Dripper. I am a bit put off by the cost of them though.


Sowden


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Sowden


I think I'm going to purchase my dad a Sowden + hand grinder this Xmas, seems the best no-frills no-mess way to throw together a good cup of coffee.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Just bought an Espro press myself can't wait to try it next week when it arrives


----------

